
Symmetric JavaScript - 68c12c16
http://aem1k.com/symmetry/
======
68c12c16
There are some other pretty cool scripts on his site as well...

[http://aem1k.com/](http://aem1k.com/)

 _" We need to write beautiful beautiful code for the world!"_

=====

Edit 1:

found another collection of code bearing a similar style...

[https://github.com/MinhasKamal/CreepyCodeCollection](https://github.com/MinhasKamal/CreepyCodeCollection)

